# Weight



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Is anyone trying to loose some weight right now? 
I want to loose like 10lbs or so.. 

Anyone have suggestions? I have cut back on the fried foods, I do not drink soda anymore.. 

But I have this addiction to Chocolate that is killing me...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

I just lost 20 pounds in 3 months & have 15 to go. This is the 1st time in my life I have ever had extra weight & the first diet I have tried.

This is what I do:

Always eat breakfast to jump start the matabolism
No food for 2 hours before bedtime
1 liter of straight water minimum daily
High fiber daily, at least 25 grams (fiber one cereal * fiber tabs)
Count calories here: www.my-calorie-counter.com

I still eat *anything* I want to eat, just being more aware of how many calories are in each food item I can make better choices. Instead of 4oz of potatoes & 2oz of green beans I eat 4oz of green beans & 2oz of potatoes & save calories. 

I love my-calorie-counter, you type in what you eat & it spits out the calorie, fat, fiber, sugar, etc values. It is almost like playing a game.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I am going to try that Tab.. thanks! I work out everyday but it just doesnt seem to want to BUDGE!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't have to lose any weight as I have a high metabolism thanks to my Dad's genes   but I still try to eat healthy, which includes following:

-Drinking 2 L of water, no soda or any other sugar sweetened drinks
-Eating 5-6 smaller meals, spaced out every 3-4 hrs
-Eating lots of veggies, preferably raw; some fruit, though not too many 
-Only low fat or even preferably fat free
-Lots of dairy; especially cottage cheese as it's high in protein
- 3-4 Egg whites with only 1 yolk for an omelette for ex. instead of whole eggs
-Lean meat; lots of chicken breast or turkey, lean steak
-No processed stuff like white flour, sugar etc. Using whole wheat for pasta, bread etc.
-Using PAM spray instead of oil all the time; though 1-2 Tbsp of olive oil is good for you! Just don't use more than that per day.
-Eating natural peanut butter vs. the reduced fat version. (Though for the first weeks while wanting to drop some weight, I'd personally skip eating PB.)

IMHO it's not a 'diet' but a change of life style.  :wink: 

All that being said I still enjoy my occaisional treats, have a fatty cheese & pepperoni pizza or a sip of soda (I love red wine, so that's where I get my 'empty' calories from when I'm having a treat) or some chocolate, etc.

_Moderation is the key! _
Oh, and also excercise and eating 'clean' go hand in hand.

One last important fact: Don't starve yourself!!! You can eat plenty of food; it only has to be the _right _food! If you eat too little (let's say like most diets with their 1.200 cals/day) you're putting your body into  'starvation mode', which causes the metabolism to drop and you're even burning less! Besides that your body then holds on to the remaining fat reserves like crazy as you make it believe it's never gonna get enough anymore.

HTH -and sorry for rambling!   I'm very passionate about fitness (my dream is to become a personal fitness trainer once both kids are in school) and healthy eating.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't do a stitch of excercise  .

We live on the square in a historic downtown & I keep saying I am going to get a pair of roller skates & skate aroun the square every evening if for no other resaon to give the locals somethign else to talk about...  

I also swapped out a lot of the snacks in the house for the entire family, sugar free/fat free pudding, jello, graham carckers, applesauce, etc...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

See thats my problem, I dont do well with the "Low Cal" and "Fat Free" The taste isnt good to me.. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE FOOD!
Especially soul food! I cant help but to eat what I want.. Im only on this earth for so long, I should enjoy whats here.. I dont eat alot of it, but when I am stressed WATCH OUT!...


----------



## Mandy (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the hardest time getting myself to eat food that isn't good to me. I'm the worst when it comes to giving in to my food cravings.

Sometimes I try to substitute my craving for a healthier alternative, but usually end up eating what I originally wanted in the first place anyway later - then I end up eating more than if I'd just followed my craving in the first place.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

On second though, I just did some number crunching, I do drink at least 2 liter of straight water a day.

We went from 10 gallons of ozarka water delivreed a month to 30 when I started on the water! I can't get eough now, it's all I want. Before I NEVER drank water! 

FitMommy, the funny thing about metabolisms is *they change*. I was 35 years old , 5 foot 11 & wearing a size 6 (8 after my second child) & bang something happened!

It happened to my mom & grandmom too. We were all waif thin and then something just changed...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

Funny Mandy, then there is always the time you buy ice cream w/ 1/2 the calories so you can eat twice as much ... ROTFLMAO!


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 30, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Is anyone trying to loose some weight right now?
> I want to loose like 10lbs or so..
> 
> Anyone have suggestions? I have cut back on the fried foods, I do not drink soda anymore..
> ...



Do a search on "Carb Cycling".  It's basically a few days of low carbs, then one day of normal carb eating.  It's tough, but it was the only thing that got the last few pounds off for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Funny Mandy, then there is always the time you buy ice cream w/ 1/2 the calories so you can eat twice as much ... ROTFLMAO!



THATS ME! LOL


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 30, 2007)

I gave up everything white and that helped me a lot.  I began a food elimination diet so I could figure out what all I was sensitive/allergic to as I was reacting weirdly to lots of foods.  So I took one food group at a time and started cutting things out.  Now it's mostly meat and veggies for me.  Boring but sure helps me to feel better.  I'm still not as lean as I'd like but hopefully after the hormones quit going nuts things will level out.    

Just don't wait until you HAVE to give up things like I did.  Do it now a bit at a time and you'll be so glad you did later on down the road.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> FitMommy, the funny thing about metabolisms is *they change*. I was 35 years old , 5 foot 11 & wearing a size 6 (8 after my second child) & bang something happened!



Yeah I know, that's why I continue to working out. Especially lifting weights (doesn't have to be heavy heavy, it won't make you a female 'Hulk'   ) boosts your metabolism even more. Muscle mass burns more than fat, so the more muscle you have, the more your body is burning up as 'fuel'.
I'm personally convinced that the right 'diet' (as in healthy eating) and exercise go hand in hand to avoid that problem.

I myself notice it every time I'm really able to work out; I drop a few #s  and a dress size even though I'm eating much more (I'm hungry like crazy at those times).


----------

